# Disabling ThinkPad Trackpad



## balanga (Mar 9, 2018)

Is there any way to disable the ThinkPad Trackpad? I never use it although it often gets in the way...


----------



## Snurg (Mar 9, 2018)

I did that via BIOS setting (T420).


----------



## tingo (Mar 9, 2018)

On some models there is a Fn-key combination to disable the touchpad. Try Fn-F9.


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 9, 2018)

balanga said:


> Is there any way to disable the ThinkPad Trackpad? I never use it although it often gets in the way...


What's your ThinkPad model? Try `sysctl hw.psm.synaptics.touchpad_off=1`


----------



## balanga (Mar 9, 2018)

tobik@ said:


> What's your ThinkPad model? Try `sysctl hw.psm.synaptics.touchpad_off=1`



T420, X220, T60

(X61, T61 - waiting repair )


----------

